# HEY!!!



## stephen t (Aug 30, 2008)

I'M NEW GUY. JUST WANTED TO SAY HEY...AND I'M A GEARHEAD.
I BELIEVE I HAVE A VERY INTERESTING STORY ON THE P51! ONE THAT IN TODAY'S MEDIA WOULD RECIEVE LOTS OF ATTENTION. BUT IN THE 40'S THEY DID WHAT THEY HAD TO DO AND MOVED ON.

I BELIEVE MANY A BOMBER SQUAD LOST THIER LIVES OVER GERMANY PRIOR TO THE ENTRANCE OF THE MUSTANG. BUT IT DIDN'T HAVE TO BE


----------



## kool kitty89 (Aug 30, 2008)

You probably shouldn't have typed in all caps, and this kind of topic usually goes here: Basic - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums


----------



## Njaco (Aug 30, 2008)

Hay is for horses - it grows in the field.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, might want to look around a little. Moved this to the new members intro section.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello, welcome to the forum...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Stephen. Word of advise... dump the all caps....
it gives the impression you're SHOUTING ! Enjoy the place....

Charles


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 30, 2008)

'ello Stephen. Going to tell us the story?

I would like to here, especially if it's never been heard before.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2008)

Me too and welcome


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome.

PLEASE DON'T TYPE IN CAPS ALL THE TIME IT IS VERY ANNOYING!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 31, 2008)

WeLcOmE!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2008)

*N**O**W* *Y**O**U* *A**R**E* *J**U**S**T* *M**A**K**I**N**G* *F**U**N* *O**F* *T**H**E* *P**O**O**R* *S**O**U**L**!**!**!*

Welcome to the funny farm mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2008)

Maybe just a tad!!!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome! Don't let all the hairy neanderthols scare ya off...keep postin!!!


----------

